
OS X is becoming fragmented - kunai
http://www.zdnet.com/ad-network-os-x-is-becoming-fragmented-7000013426/
======
trebor
I wonder why? Maybe because there haven't been groundbreaking features and
stability updates? Maybe because most of us developers look at the increasing
restrictions/constrictions each successive release heralds, and think of
jumping ship? In fact, I'm beginning to feel that even Windows 8 is more
innovative than OS X 10.7 - 10.8.

I'm looking at Linux even more closely now than ever before.

~~~
kunai
I'm on 10.7 right now, with some tweaks to make it more Snow-leopardy.

I plan to stick with this OS for as long as possible. Once Apple drops support
for my MacBook, I'm buying a ThinkPad and installing eOS on it.

~~~
trebor
I have 10.8 at home and 10.6 at work. At work I'm already "feeling the crunch"
from folks who think that their app needs Mountain Lion features. I'm not sure
what my plans are, but they definitely involve Linux at some point in the
future.

